# what kind of system makes the ground tremble



## kyeondvs (Sep 6, 2008)

would it be possible to have 4 12's or 4 15's do this? And why do i see some cars have 2 in dash cd players


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

yeh you could do that with 2 12' or 15"s if you have a good equipment and a good install......you could set off car alarms wwith a single sub

what kinda vehicle?


and you most likeley arent looking at 2 cd player probly the other unit is either a Din sized EQ or DVD player


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

wow...


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 27 2008, 09:47 AM~11714037
> *wow...
> *


lol......


----------



## kyeondvs (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Sep 27 2008, 09:44 AM~11714018
> *yeh you could do that with 2 12' or 15"s if you have a good equipment and a good install......you could set off car alarms wwith a single sub
> 
> what kinda vehicle?
> ...


2 door buick electra 1973 dam i thought you needed a shit load of stuff to set off alarms


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kyeondvs_@Sep 27 2008, 02:36 PM~11715029
> *2 door buick electra 1973 dam i thought you needed a shit load of stuff to set off alarms
> *


damn Im a total newb but ........ :uh:


----------



## kyeondvs (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Sep 27 2008, 02:21 PM~11715249
> *damn Im a total newb but ........ :uh:
> *


hey i know it was a dumb ? but my 1st grade teacher told me no ? is never dumb :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kyeondvs_@Sep 27 2008, 07:24 PM~11716095
> *hey i know it was a dumb ? but my 1st grade teacher told me no  ? is never dumb :biggrin: LOL
> *


they lied


----------



## kyeondvs (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 27 2008, 05:43 PM~11716180
> *they lied
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I have 2 12" alpine type E's and a Alpine Mono M350 amp and it sets off alarms...those are like alpines cheapest subs out...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Sep 28 2008, 06:44 PM~11721701
> *I have 2 12" alpine type E's and a Alpine Mono M350 amp and it sets off alarms...those are like alpines cheapest subs out...
> *


my exhaust sets car alarms off :uh:


----------



## kyeondvs (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Sep 28 2008, 04:44 PM~11721701
> *I have 2 12" alpine type E's and a Alpine Mono M350 amp and it sets off alarms...those are like alpines cheapest subs out...
> *


what about does like another car can they feel the vibration if there in there car?


----------



## DOUBLE D 88 (Sep 17, 2007)

buttseks


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kyeondvs_@Sep 27 2008, 01:36 PM~11715029
> *2 door buick electra 1973 dam i thought you needed a shit load of stuff to set off alarms
> *



how much you got to blow? and thats a huge trunk how much of it you willing to lose? 

I know a dude use to have one with 4 jbl 12"s ported runing on 2 jbl 1201.1 amps and the damn thing sounded like the trunck was gonna fly off!!!! 


if you tryna show out I'd go 2 15"s in a large ported encloser or 4 15"s sealed


your install is the most important thing!!!!! damn neer any subs can set off an alarm with proper power and install ...... every time a diesal truck passes my wagon the alarm sets of a warning chirp


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

i got 2 15's and that does the trick kicker cvrs wit a 4ooo watt amp prolly about like 1500 rms tho give or take but yeah anything will you just gotta do research on wat pounds more for the $ like my p3s in my other lil sentra pound hard but then again when i put them i my monte more trunk space and air room they dont pound as hard you just gotta find out the mathmatics of ur trunk and car (ported vs. sealed ) stuff like that helps too and 0 gauge wire vs. cheap ass 20 dolla install kit with 8 guage wire lot of variables oh yeah and wat ever yo9u do DO NOT GET A CAP thats a straigh paper weight 4 REAL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Sep 29 2008, 06:09 PM~11732347
> *i got 2 15's and that does the trick kicker cvrs wit a 4ooo watt amp prolly about like 1500 rms tho give or take but yeah anything will you just gotta do research on wat pounds more for the $ like my p3s in my other lil sentra pound hard but then again when i put them i my monte more trunk space and air room they dont pound as hard you just gotta find out the mathmatics of ur trunk and car (ported vs. sealed ) stuff like that helps too and 0 gauge wire vs. cheap ass 20 dolla install kit with 8 guage wire lot of variables oh yeah and wat ever yo9u do DO NOT GET A CAP thats a straigh paper weight 4 REAL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you sure 1500 rms? what kinda amp? I've had a few pairs of cvrs and them shit dont like getting over powered ......for example in my bros old roadmaster he had 2 12"s on a mtx 600w amp and them shits lasted like a week 

I ran single 12" cvr setup on a 400w rms kenwood and blew the sub tiwce voice coil over heated and seized

but yeh the 15" cvrs are beast...you can go loud but most people dont need too


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

lanzar i know a cheap ass amp but hey i only paid 60 bucks for it from the blocks crackhead it may be less but they put in work some times the circuit breaker will pop open but i just pop the hood and close it and they work fine i did blow some p2 12's with it tho 1rst day i got it


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

tried to google the rms couldnt find anything tho


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

the vibrant series


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kyeondvs_@Sep 27 2008, 10:28 AM~11713508
> *would it be possible to have 4 12's or 4 15's do this? And why do i see some cars have 2 in dash cd players
> *



if you want the most noise with the least shit in ya trunk, try to get 2 JL w7's or 2 fosgate T2's ... throw a fosgate 1000 watt amp on each. you'll need mad highs so cop a good 4 channel. have the box built to specs by a shop...and call it a day


(tried to make it as simple as possible)


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Oct 3 2008, 12:39 AM~11766137
> *if you want the most noise with the least shit in ya trunk, try to get 2  JL w7's or  2 fosgate T2's ... throw a fosgate 1000 watt amp on each.  you'll need mad highs so cop a good 4 channel.  have the box built to specs by a shop...and call it a day
> (tried to make it as simple as possible)
> *


LMFAO

fanboyisms arent allowed
stop posting n00b


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I have 10'' Phoenix Gold with a 240 watt Coustic and I can set off car alarms but then again monte carlos from the 70s where rolling speaker boxes


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 3 2008, 01:49 AM~11766557
> *I have 10'' Phoenix Gold with a 240 watt Coustic and I can set off car alarms but then again monte carlos from the 70s where rolling speaker boxes
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

psst here's a secret on setting off car alarms





































































































a brick through the window


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Oct 3 2008, 02:29 PM~11770386
> *psst here's a secret on setting off car alarms
> a brick through the window
> *


only if they have a glass shock sensor


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

MTX or Cerwin Vegas. All you need is 2 12's in a 6 rounded ports box with a plexiglass front , 1 mono block D-class amp MTX preferred with a stardard of only 300watts starting. And good wide gauge cables for everything, not just power. -Thats what i roll with and set off alarms a full block radius down the road pushing pure sub-sonic bass. Braided speakers do best and really never break unless it was defected from the factory. But thick padded non braids do just as good. The deck makes a big differance too. Make sure you dont get a crapy one where you cant adjust the EQ, and get one thats at least a 45x4. Alpine and Pioneer are the best because they are made commonly for actual performance.
-You just have to understand specs to know what your doing and dont have to get a crap load of subs and multiple amps to make the earth quake. Its the same when it comes to hydro set up's, to not have to go with weight in order to bumper check.. :thumbsup::


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

^^^
true that bt you done Have to have fliberglass or rounded ports my homeboy has 2 thunder 7500 12"s in a mtx brand slot port encloser on 800w rms and those things act a damn fool but another home boy had 2 10"s thunder 4500 in a 06 bmw 325i on 400w rms and and that was pretty decent and I had 2 thunder 5500 12"s sealed and realy wish I woulda ported them instead of selling them


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Oct 3 2008, 04:51 PM~11772438
> *^^^
> true that bt you done Have to have fliberglass or rounded ports  my homeboy has 2 thunder 7500 12"s in a mtx brand slot port encloser on 800w rms  and those things act a damn fool   but another home boy had 2 10"s thunder 4500 in a 06 bmw 325i on 400w rms and and that was pretty decent  and I had 2 thunder 5500 12"s sealed and realy wish I woulda ported them instead of selling them
> *


you dont have to, but the ports allow the box to breath and cause the bass to travel farther=harder. plus less distortion from the waves created crashing back into eachother. every time im out knocking people always think im pushing 3 or 4 15'a and think im lye'n when i say only 2 12's. :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 3 2008, 06:38 PM~11772354
> *MTX or Cerwin Vegas. All you need is 2 12's in a 6 rounded ports box with a plexiglass front , 1 mono block D-class amp MTX preferred with a stardard of only 300watts starting.    And good wide gauge cables for everything, not just power.      -Thats what i roll with and set off alarms a full block radius down the road pushing pure sub-sonic bass.    Braided speakers do best and really never break unless it was defected from the factory. But thick padded non braids do just as good.      The deck makes a big differance too.  Make sure you dont get a crapy one where you cant adjust the EQ, and get one thats at least a 45x4.  Alpine and Pioneer are the best because they are made commonly for actual performance.
> -You just have to understand specs to know what your doing and dont have to get a crap load of subs and multiple amps to make the earth quake.  Its the same when it comes to hydro set up's, to not have to go with weight in order to bumper check..      :thumbsup::
> *


you cant be serious.....

the level of idiocity and mindless dribble in this forum is sickening


----------



## korn606 (Aug 23, 2008)

i have a Soundstream Tarantula TRX2000D amp pushing 2 SOUNDSTREAM T5-15 15" TARANTULAS and It hits harder than anything i have ever had,,,, i highley recomend soundstream


----------



## Fredo (Sep 12, 2008)

HCCAs. Get two.


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fredo_@Oct 5 2008, 11:12 AM~11782319
> *HCCAs. Get two.
> *


Pics?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

2-15"s ported, period. :uh:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

a loud 1.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 3 2008, 07:43 PM~11773285
> *you cant be serious.....
> 
> the level of idiocity and mindless dribble in this forum is sickening
> *


I hate when these idiots come in here and post.I am no pro by any means but I know more than them.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kyeondvs_@Sep 27 2008, 08:28 AM~11713508
> *would it be possible to have 4 12's or 4 15's do this? And why do i see some cars have 2 in dash cd players
> *


It all depends on the car,enclosure,sub(s),amp(s),electrical system.Your best bet would be to post up the type of car you have,the space you have in the car for the system,budget,are you looking for SQ or SPL.And let these guys recommend something...the pros that is...


----------



## Fredo (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Oct 5 2008, 11:30 AM~11782392
> *Pics?
> *


Haven't bought mine yet, but these things will pound. 2000w RMS underrated, with a very nice flat frequency response. Youtube it, you'll find a bunch of comparison videos. 

IMO, get the 12s.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fredo_@Oct 5 2008, 09:22 PM~11785894
> *Haven't bought mine yet, but these things will pound. 2000w RMS underrated, with a very nice flat frequency response. Youtube it, you'll find a bunch of comparison videos.
> 
> IMO, get the 12s.
> *


HCCA's are over hyped... they fell on their faces during comparisons


----------



## Fredo (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 6 2008, 12:17 AM~11787768
> *HCCA's are over hyped... they fell on their faces during comparisons
> *


Not quite man.


http://www.realmofexcursion.com/forum.html

Realm of Excursion > Car Audio Discussion > Subwoofers > The Great 12" Challenge


----------



## twilightfoci (Oct 6, 2008)

Ive yet to finish my setup in my cutlass, but in my daily driver which is a ford focus zx3 im running a single 12inch power acoustik mofo 1200rms/2400peak in a 3 cu. ft. box with a 1000d memphis amp, 5 farad cap and 2 optima red top batteries controlled by a pioneer deck...

It easily sets off car alarms and if its put over 25 on the deck it will start to take your breath away in the car if the windows are up

Just figured id add my 2 cents....

I plan on running 2 12inch mofos in my cutlass with a 5500d power acoustik B.A.M.F. amp which stands for bad ass mother fucker


----------



## twilightfoci (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 3 2008, 07:32 AM~11767632
> *:uh:
> *


MI CARRUCHA ITS A 74' MONTE CARLO










MY SUB, MY NEW BOX (I WILL REPLACE IT AS SOON AS IT GOES OUT)









AND MY AMP ITS A 240 WATT COUSTIC AMP RAN BY A AMP KIT FROM WALMART









AND THE CD PLAYER I USE IS A SONY XPLODE (NOT THIS ONE CAUSE IT DIDN'T HAVE RCA PLUG-INS)


----------



## midwestspecialist (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Oct 6 2008, 11:36 PM~11798952
> *MI CARRUCHA ITS A 74' MONTE CARLO
> 
> 
> ...


ok i realy dont mean to hate...especialy since im a noobie to the site, and to lowriding. but i do know a bit on stereos, im not a genius by no means but i know a bit, i used to compete back when i had my hatchback. but that amp and headunit are trash, the sub idk..but sony explode sucks. u can set off car alarms easy, my mazda had 2 12' hifonic brutus' in a 4.5 cube ported enclosure far set from the hatch with 2 crunch powerzone 2250 1000 watt amps, each bridged to one sub (dumb setup i know bridging a dual voicecoil sub to a 2 channel amp but it took it barely..for about 2 months lol) and it set off car alarms easy at only about 139 DBs. but walmart bought equipment just wont cut it lol, try and find out who your local SPL competitors are, they can hook u up with low deep stuff that you cant buy at most department stores


----------



## midwestspecialist (Oct 3, 2008)

ok my bad el monte i just now realized u said u had set off alarms, n i gotta give u props if you are becouse with that equipment it must be set up decent to do that


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwestspecialist_@Oct 7 2008, 01:12 AM~11799489
> *ok my bad el monte i just now realized u said u had set off alarms, n i gotta give u props if you are becouse with that equipment it must be set up decent to do that
> *


  thanks homie me and my primo did all the work and i also gotta thank my homies for being their by giving me the and the box  :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 28 2008, 05:41 PM~11722078
> *my exhaust sets car alarms off  :uh:
> *


x2 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Just get jensen....anything jensen will set off car alarms! 

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 13 2008, 11:09 AM~11848627
> *Just get jensen....anything jensen will set off car alarms!
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


if you thow them at cars :biggrin:


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 12 2008, 09:40 PM~11846749
> *x2 :uh: :cheesy:
> *


X3

But I have two 15" Kicker L7's with a Hifonics Brutus BXi1606D amp and it makes alarms go off... And each sub is in a ported 4.5 cubic foot box


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 13 2008, 11:32 PM~11854816
> *if you thow them at cars  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Fuck man, I had a 98 Eagle Talon with a 3 inch deep muffled fart can that set off car alarms by driving normal, not even reving.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 13 2008, 09:32 PM~11854816
> *if you thow them at cars  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh come on....Jensen is good for peeing on! :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 14 2008, 07:13 AM~11856375
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Oh come on....Jensen is good for peeing on!  :biggrin:
> *


the dvd units are pretty nice everything else suxors


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

I have one 15" Kicker L7 in my Escalade in a ported box and it feels like it is crushing my head if I turn it up... the only issue for me right now is power. I have a kicker ZX1000.1 amp. I am stil trying to decide what the best course of action will be for me.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kyeondvs_@Sep 27 2008, 03:36 PM~11715029
> *2 door buick electra 1973 dam i thought you needed a shit load of stuff to set off alarms
> *


just a hammer or your fist.. knock out the window and iam sure that will set the alarm off


----------



## lazy14 (Sep 3, 2006)

i had 2 jl w3 15s and a exile 1200.1 in a sealed box and would set off alarms and it would rattle your brain i had to get rid of the 15s cuz it got obnoxious tho


----------



## lazy14 (Sep 3, 2006)

the best head units too use is gonna be pioneer primier i wont run anything else :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

alumapro m16 w/ arc audio amps uffin: uffin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

RE audio, USAMPS....................done


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 17 2008, 06:39 PM~12183264
> *RE audio, USAMPS....................done
> *


if you like mass produced chinese bullshit :uh:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


...This thread is officially dead to me... and yet... still so entertaining....


----------



## Lil6Sick6One (May 20, 2007)

3 JL Audio W3's, Punch 2500 watt amp, and a Epicenter(Bass Booster)


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil6Sick6One_@Dec 3 2008, 11:44 PM~12331328
> *3 JL Audio W3's, Punch 2500 watt amp, and a Epicenter(Bass Booster)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

weakest system ever. plus this noob thinks the epicenter is the answer to every thing


----------



## midwestcustoms3 (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 18 2008, 05:47 PM~12194061
> *if you like mass produced chinese bullshit  :uh:
> *


there aint nothing wrong with RE, they make some really nice equipment along with digital designs and treo.

U GET WHAT U PAY FOR


----------



## midwestcustoms3 (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil6Sick6One_@Dec 4 2008, 12:44 AM~12331328
> *3 JL Audio W3's, Punch 2500 watt amp, and a Epicenter(Bass Booster)
> *


JL is over played, i wouldnt use it for paper wieght


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcustoms3_@Dec 4 2008, 05:02 PM~12336586
> *there aint nothing wrong with RE, they make some really nice equipment along with digital designs and treo.
> 
> U GET WHAT U PAY FOR
> *


Ive been running Digital Designs since late 99 early 00  
Treo is nice but way overpriced, I have 3 old CSX 18s......
RE used to be great but since they sold to USAmps its gotten different...David left and the subs arent made in Vegas by hand now their subs are mass produced korean built shyt.... and this is coming from one the first people to run RE subs... I still have some pre sellout SX's in my daily and 2 seXXX's in my beater but I wont buy any of their "new" shyt


----------

